# Grass Trimmer Worth Repairing???



## jlaustin (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Homelite 2-cycle grass trimmer that was used very little, ran fine, and then was set aside for several years. I recently moved and now need a trimmer! I got it out of storage and noted all the (apparently rubber) fuel lines are "rotten" and crumble when flexed. Also, the primer bulb is no longer flexible and cracked when depressed.

I've done quite a bit of small engine repair in the past, and even happen to have some Tygon fuel line of the correct size to replace the fuel line to the carb and the gas tank line. Replacing the primer bulb looks like an easy, straightforward repair, too.

My question is: Do you even think the trimmer is worth repairing, especially if I can do it myself, or is it likely there are a lot of internal materials in similar condition that will cause problems? I don't think there will be more rubber components internally. The external appearance is excellent and free of corrosion and the engine turns over easily with the recoil starter.

Regards,
John


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

you really have nothing to lose by trying. I can't imagine the primer ball is expensive, so really what do you have to lose other than a couple bucks and an hour of your time?

i say "go for it"


----------



## jlaustin (Aug 6, 2010)

Just after I posted, I started searching for Homelite parts. I found an excellent parts diagram at Barret's Small Engines. I also think I found "the fly in the ointment"! The parts breakdown did NOT list the primer bulb as a separate unit ... apparently you have to replace the entire carburetor!

A quick look-up at Sears for the carb part no. reveals it is available - for $63.96!!

Made a call to local small engine shop. Thankfully, they have generic bulbs available. They recommended just bringing the carb/trimmer in for a match-up. Sounds a lot better than buying a new carb!

Regards,
John


----------



## jlaustin (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> you really have nothing to lose by trying. I can't imagine the primer ball is expensive, so really what do you have to lose other than a couple bucks and an hour of your time?
> 
> i say "go for it"


 You were so right! I went by the small engine shop, they matched up the primer bulb, I got some more Tygon fuel line, and the grand total was $6.30!

I installed the bulb and lines, pulled about 6 times, and the trimmer runs great! :thumbsup: Thanks for the encouragement!

Regards,
John


----------

